# Bank holidays and work.



## Soapybubbles (Feb 10, 2014)

At my current employers we work a rota system of 5 days over 7 running from Sunday to Saturday. 

Currently for bank holidays it is a case of if you are rota'D in you receive a day in lieu for it,however if your not in that day(one of your 2days off) you don't get any day in lieu. 

So basically it's a lottery,if you land in on all the bank holidays you get extra days off,if you don't you still have to work 5 days of the week but don't receive a day in lieu for it? 

It's a large national company I work for so I'm guessing it's legal? 

Anyone able to confirm this? 

Seems pretty crap to me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

How many days holiday do you get per year? 

Some companies don't honour public holidays and make sure that employees have enough annual leave to meet the minimum requirement. 

If you're getting the required amount of holidays, and this is an additional perk, I don't see a big issue. It sounds like something for nothing and a positive rather than a negative.

Surely by the law of averages it will be a case of everyone will benefit over the year with the shift rotation?


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Yup perfectly legal


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2017)

It doesn't sound like there gaining anything for working the bank holiday there just getting that day off also but at a later date when they choose


----------



## Soapybubbles (Feb 10, 2014)

combat wombat said:


> It doesn't sound like there gaining anything for working the bank holiday there just getting that day off also but at a later date when they choose


Those who are in that day as one of their 5 days in will gain a day off.

Those who aren't in still have to work 5 days as well but won't gain a day off.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

Do they get paid extra for being in as well or is the day off the reward instead of double pay?

Often employers may pay more on a bank holiday, for example, 1.5 x _extra_.


----------



## Soapybubbles (Feb 10, 2014)

shine247 said:


> Do they get paid extra for being in as well or is the day off the reward instead of double pay?
> 
> Often employers may pay more on a bank holiday, for example, 1.5 x _extra_.


No extra money,just an extra days holiday for working it.

So like I say if your not in on a bank holiday you lose out


----------



## ah234 (Nov 10, 2015)

Quite normal, the guys that work for my dad get extra pay if their shift lands on a bank holiday. The days that the bank holidays land on are more/less variable and the shifts tend to be variable so it's more than fair


----------

